# Spring Snow Goose



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Has anyone gone out west to spring Snow Goose hunt and can recommend a place?

I would prefer Missouri as it would be the shortest drive. I don't plan to fly and I do want to be able to keep my birds for the freezer.

Thanks for any help, hopefully I am not too late to book.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Never been, but I've heard you get what you pay for. Lots of bad stories about "guides" sticking hunters in shot up fields, only to waste the day away and never fire a round. I'd suggest doing your homework. Would definitely be a trip I'd like to do in the future


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

In Missouri go around the squaw Creek area, tons of outfitters check reviews on the guides.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Lots of bad stories about "guides" sticking hunters in shot up fields, only to waste the day away and never fire a round


That was my experience. We shot 3 snows out of one flock in 3 full days. The first trip was so bad that they told us to come back for free. It was worse the next time! There was birds in the area but they had learned to avoid that outfitter's fields.

I'm sure there are good outfitters but the good ones need to be mobile and charge quite a bit more.

Now that I've chased snows on my own a good bit in a couple states I can say they are incredibly hard to hunt properly and incredibly frustrating. If you don't have 500+ decoys and the ability to go where the birds want to be you are wasting your time unless you call 5 birds or less a good hunt. I can understand why outfitters with 1,500 full body decoys would charge as much as they do as it is a major investment in $ and time to do it right. I've seen one group ever really get into snows and they literally drove a semi trailer onto the field then put out over 1000 full body decoys. They had to have over $15,000 in decoys before the cost of the trailer. Their set up took 5 guys 3 hours. We then watched them hammer the geese all afternoon while we sat there .5 mile away with 400 windsock decoys and shot nothing.

My suggestion from what I have learned thus far is that if you really want to kill snows go to Saskatchewan early in the year and shoot the dumb young ones who have never seen a decoy. That said it is a long drive.


----------

